# Are These Real?



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

............yes they are.
I really don't have the slightest doubt.
Bought them in pairs of two of each and one of each long gone.

Just thought I would post this to show all the large amount of variances that exists with Cuban cigars. So many often post relative to length, ring size, etc.

These three boxes were bought from three different vendors (easy to tell due to decals used in some countries).
I have no doubt about these vendors and therefore have no questions relative to their authenticity.

Take a look at these and you will see what I mean.

First, a box of Choix Supreme.
Note the bottoms. 
Note how poorly cut.

Next, look at the differences in two cigars out of the same box.

Next, note a box of PC.
Note the bottoms again.
Note how poorly these are cut.

Next, note how many cigars I pulled out, that appear different in size.









Next, note a box of La Fuerza.
Note the bottoms again.

Note the variances in two cigars out of the same box.

So.......moral..........
They are Cuban.......
They don't know perfection......
They may disappear if they don't meet their quota......
They need to meet the quota.......
As such, this is what usually happens.


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm concerned these may be fake. You should send them all to me for thorough testing. :ss


----------



## butterbeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

:dr i love me some Choix Supremes


----------



## Tapewormboy (Apr 18, 2006)

Yea, quality control isn't the best from Cuba. I've seen the same types of variances in my own boxes. Aside from the visual differences, one must wonder how much of a difference in flavor/blend there is between the sticks with varying ring gauges.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Oh, my bad. I thought this was p**n of a different kind and you needed an expert opinion. 

Nice cigars by the way though. :ss

Al


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Nice post Carlos. Maybe this will help quell some fears.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Choix Supreme.:dr:dr:dr


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

Carlos, nice post, and you are spot on IMHO. I've had cigars out of the same box that have had varying ring gauges as well.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Holy Shite, a real Cuban Cigar post from Carlos in the Habanos Lounge? You feeling OK bro? I was really jonesing for one of your classic Cuban threads. It's been too long. Bring it on back Brutha!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Twill413 said:


> Holy Shite, a real Cuban Cigar post from Carlos in the Habanos Lounge? You feeling OK bro? I was really jonesing for one of your classic Cuban threads. It's been too long. Bring it on back Brutha!


:r
Do you mean like this?
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=107520

Or this one.
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=22257

Or this one.
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=65486

So many more but one of my favorites:
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=48088

Or this one.
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=65134


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

A couple classics, and a couple that are new to me. Thank you very much bro, I am happy now.


----------



## mtb996 (Apr 5, 2006)

As a Quality Manager by profession, I think I might send a resume to Raul....


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Gawd! I'd arm wrestle Raul Castro for a box of those ERdM PC's.:dr


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Me thinks this was more a tease then a lesson.


:r


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

burninator said:


> Gawd! I'd arm wrestle Raul Castro for a box of those ERdM PC's.:dr


Those ERDM PC's are indeed a very underrated habano.


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

MikeyC said:


> I'm concerned these may be fake. You should send them all to me for thorough testing. :ss


:tpd:
Will PM you my addy :ss


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

*Dang Commie Bastages! :ss

Thought you might be asking about THESE...*










:ss


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

adsantos13 said:


> Those ERDM PC's are indeed a very underrated habano.


I'm down to my last one or two. Shame these seem to have disappeared. I love these things.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

another example of varying RG - check #5, or "skinny" as I call him...


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

mmblz said:


> another example of varying RG - check #5, or "skinny" as I call him...


lol, what vitola?


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

I've also expereinced this with some RASS as well. Size difference and length difference, but they were indeed real. Seems like quality control isn't what it used to be on the island. Oh well, theys till smoke good.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

SmokinApe said:


> lol, what vitola?


"coronas"


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

mmblz said:


> another example of varying RG - check #5, or "skinny" as I call him...


Howdy, Slim! :r

So... even the Holy Grail of cigars can be imperfect? Hand-rolled... human error. 
Want consistency? I guess there are always machine-mades. :ss


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I talked to a girl once who was from Mexico. She had come to the States and the one thing she remarked on that really set her back was that "everything was so straight".
This thread reminded me of that comment, just thought it was neat.
Goes to show that other places don't necessarily do it like we do, and that's okay.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

Well that title was just one big tease.


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

SmokeyJoe said:


> *Dang Commie Bastages! :ss
> 
> Thought you might be asking about THESE...*
> 
> ...


Just guessing, but I say FAKE. :ss


----------

